

Craigslist Finally Introduces MapView... So Long, PadMapper - guynamedloren
http://www.digitaltrends.com/web/craigslist-rolls-out-map-views/

======
cyphersanctus
MapView > PadMapper

------
cyphersanctus
PadMapper > MapView

